
Ask HN: What billing system do you use? - jackmodern
Wondering what sort of billing systems people here use to support mobile&#x2F;web transactions and if it integrates with native mobile transactions like the app store&#x2F;play?<p>I searched around a bit for related posts, but everything was pretty dated.
======
gt565k
I think you are looking for a payment processor.

If so, Stripe is great, and it appears to have mobile libs as well:

[https://stripe.com/docs/mobile](https://stripe.com/docs/mobile)

------
nkkollaw
Most companies use Stripe.

